# 1993 300zx or 2006 nismo edition sentra ser spec-v ???



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

[_B]im having a dought . [/B] _on my b-day i was planning on getting a o6' nissan sentra ser spec-vwith all the nismo stuff in it but i had to go on vacation to california and a friend is selling me a turbo 300zx with 126,934 miles, good body condition, 19'' inch chrome rims completly stock for $4,500, another think that happened was that he let me test drive the 300zx and it spun out really crazy lost control 2 TIMES. ONE OF THOSE TIMES I ALMOST HIT A TRUCK THE OTHER I HIT THE CURVE AND LIKE ABOUT 2'' INCHES MORE I WOULD OF HIT A THREE. can you make the handling better on a 300zx ?
i also need to find a way to see how to get it shipped back to illinois _*(anybody have an idea on how much it would cost and who would ship it for cheap but insured to get there). *_ please help me out with some details to help me make my decision , i would really appreciate it. 

also: anybody selling a 240sx, 300zx, or sentra for cheap please give me some info. thanks.

*THANKS*


_NOTE: i wasnt sure were to put this post, sorry for the problems i may couse._


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

i'd probaly go w/ the spec v i mean new car means you can do anything to it raise it like your own where as the 300 although more powerful its a sports car that has probaly been driven pretty hard. especially for that amount of miles.


----------

